# Fresh caught largemouth bass



## m00nwater

I caught a couple largemouth bass on the weekend and now I don't know how I should cook them! I was thinking grilled in tinfoil on the BBQ with some spices and lemon, just to keep it simple. I plan to serve it with rice and a light salad. My wine selection will be a nice pinot. I don't serve a lot of fish because the other half isn't much of a fish eater. Any other ideas that might be fun to try?


----------



## pacanis

I only ever ate bass by fileting and baking it, which is basically what you are doing if you wrap it up in foil. It should come out fine that way. Maybe add a splash of wine to the foil pouch. It will need something in there.


----------



## DramaQueen

*Lucky you.   Largemouth Bass are terrific eating.   I like to do mine on the grill or broiler. Just butter and lemon, MAYBE some chopped fresh dill. Bass is a mild fish so I don't like to mask  the flavor with sauce or a lot of spices. Be sure not to overcook it. *


----------



## m00nwater

DramaQueen said:


> *Lucky you. Largemouth Bass are terrific eating. I like to do mine on the grill or broiler. Just butter and lemon, MAYBE some chopped fresh dill. Bass is a mild fish so I don't like to mask the flavor with sauce or a lot of spices. Be sure not to overcook it. *


 
OK, I will keep it simple. Thanks for the tip. I have 4 filets, so maybe I will try some with butter & lemon with dill, and then some with pepper. I'm a big pepper fan. I'll also give the wine a try as well. It will be a smorgasbord of bass!


----------



## AllenOK

You're on the right track with the foil-wrapping and cooking on the grill.  Add some butter, garlic, salt and pepper, and a splash of white wine, close it up, and cook.

Hey, at least you've got some bass.  I've got enough Blue catfish fillets in the freezer to make some small fried catfish sandwiches.  Po' Boys, anyone?


----------



## quicksilver

Sounds tasty, mOOn. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## m00nwater

I just got home and I am excited to try a few ideas. I'll fill you all in tomorrow and make you jealous!


----------



## Constance

My husband always filleted and fried them in a light breading, and they are wonderful that way, but we tried some whole ones on the grill, and they were good too. Kim just seasoned them with S&P stuffed a few lemon slices inside, and then laid them on top of a piece of foil. I was thinking he cut some slits in the top as well, but he doesn't remember doing that.


----------



## pacanis

m00nwater said:


> I just got home and I am excited to try a few ideas. I'll fill you all in tomorrow and make you jealous!


 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Constance said:


> My husband always filleted and fried them in a light breading, and they are wonderful that way, but we tried some whole ones on the grill, and they were good too. Kim just seasoned them with S&P stuffed a few lemon slices inside, and then laid them on top of a piece of foil. I was thinking he cut some slits in the top as well, but he doesn't remember doing that.


 
I like to fry the filets Miss Connie, just as you said.....On the foil, on the grill is good too! Somtimes with the bigger ones...make a dressing, stuff and bake.


----------



## m00nwater

All I have to say is..yum. The picky non-fish eater loved it, too.

I did what AllenOK said to do by adding butter, garlic, salt and pepper, and a splash of white wine in one pouch. The other I did the same except I replaced wine with lemon juice and some slices of lemon. The only downer to the preparing of the meal was that I ran out of propane so had to complete the cooking in the oven! Oh well, it still tasted great, and they were already in pouches, so I don't think it made a huge difference.

I had some garden fresh cherry tomatoes that I sliced in half and sliced up some feta with and sprinked with a balsamic vinagrette, which really complimented it nicely instead of the light garden salad I had planned.

I really enjoyed the one pouch with the wine for flavour, so now I have to get out and catch some more!


----------



## pacanis

If something is in a pouch or covered dish, I don't think there's much difference whether it's an oven recipe or grill recipe (lid down). They are pretty much interchangeable, but you lose the fun of cooking on a grill of course.
Glad it came out great for you!


----------



## Nat2007

I like them cooked in sauce:

I first get it deboned and cut in big filets.

In a pan, I place a bit of olive oil. In low fire, I cooked a bit of garlic, a bit of cayenne , minced onion and persil. When soft, I add a bit of tomato pure.

Then I take about 2 or 3 spoon of flour and mix it very well with the above. Little by little I add fish stock and one glass of white wine or cider. I try for salt and pepper. 

Let it simmer for about 10 minutes and then I blend it so there are not small pieces....

After that, I put the fish inside (sometimes I dust it with flour so it does not break in pieces). You need to put some salt to the fish before.

After 5 minutes I add clams and prawns. I let it 5 more minutes and take it out of the fire.


----------



## BrazenAmateur

I prefer to cook bass whole, grill or roast in pan.

Scale, dress, score sides of fish, and toss it in there.  I don't like much flavoring other than a little EVOO and sea salt, but you can toss some herbs in the cavity if you're so inclined.


----------



## buckytom

lurker _fishing_ tonight.

the largies i've caught were pretty gross. i've caught hundreds and hundres of largemouth bass in my lifetime, and the ones i've cooked were all fairly nasty tasting. 

i wonder if it's the water, what they eat, or maybe some subspecies that makes them taste better or worse.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> lurker _fishing_ tonight.
> 
> the largies i've caught were pretty gross. i've caught hundreds and hundres of largemouth bass in my lifetime, and the ones i've cooked were all fairly nasty tasting.
> 
> i wonder if it's the water, what they eat, or maybe some subspecies that makes them taste better or worse.




That seems strange, BT.


----------



## buckytom

ok, i'll bite like a lunker.

what seems strange?


----------



## taxlady

BT, are there freshwater fish that you do like? I personally don't like any of the freshwater fish that I have tasted. I like pretty much any salt water fish.


----------



## buckytom

i like all kinds of freshwater trout, landlocked salmon,  panfish, and perch. i will eat tilapia, and love freshwater shellfish.

i'm just wondering why i can't enjoy the fish that i know how to catch the easiest?


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...i've caught hundreds and hundres of largemouth bass in my lifetime, and the ones i've cooked were all fairly nasty tasting...






Andy M. said:


> That seems strange, BT.


 



buckytom said:


> ok, i'll bite like a lunker.
> 
> what seems strange?


 

That, even though most people like lmb, you can't find one you like.  It may be where you caught it or what it ate, or it could be something about your taste system that causes it.


----------



## CraigC

I can walk 50' out my back door and catch LMB, peacock bass, blue gill and catfish. Would I eat them? Not a chance! Daddy Sugar and the sod farms have made sure of that.


----------



## CWS4322

We always did "catch and release" with bass. I have to say, the only fresh water fish we'd eat were walleye and lake trout. Everything else catch and release, move the boat. Northern (snake) was eaten as pickled fish--fake pickled herring, but not often. Bullheads, perch, burbots, eelpout, bass, and catfish (and snapping turtles) were all catch and release fish. The sooner we could get them off the hook, the better. Eelpout and burbot were the worst. Although Musky was also popular, we never went musky fishing.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I don't like freshwater fish.
But there is one i do like pretty good.  Crappie or Specs as they are called in Florida.
Pan fish with a very white non fishy tasting flesh.


----------



## GotGarlic

I grew up with perch, sunfish, trout and smelt in Michigan. All are good eating


----------



## callmaker60

beer batter...one egg, one cup of beer, one cup of any pancake mix. deep fry...


----------

